# Ch. carcasse imac G4 17" pour pièces



## imanuel_one (30 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,



 Je recherche un imac Flat Panel "tournesol" 17 pouces pour y récupérer l'alimentation, une carcasse serait l'idéal (ecran cassé ?)

J'ai dèjà fait des recherches sur le web et dans les magasins style "cash converter's" mais rien ..
Pour info une alim neuve coute 100 dollars : http://www.mac-pro.com/s.nl/it.A/id.749/.f?sc=2&category=164







a bon entendeur


----------



## macinside (30 Septembre 2006)

tu a les petits annonces pour &#231;a, on ferme


----------

